# Anyone ever get a ride with Lyft Destination Filter



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

A few of the drivers in our community in NNJ and NYC agreed to participate in a Lyft Driver Council. We collectively can see that Lyft has a lot of challenges to attract and retain experienced quality drivers. We polled about 35 of our drivers and a bunch of others that we know about whether any of them had ever used the Lyft Destination Filter successfully. In two years of driving none of us could ever say that we got a ride request while using the Lyft DF. I think we know the answer to this question but does any driver anywhere in the USA have a success story to share about using the Lyft DF ?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Its worked great for me a few times for long rides back home. But most times I don't get any thing.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

It sucks -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyfts-destination-filter-sucks.179367/


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Just had two airport runs using the destination filter today. One at 50% and the second at 100% PT. Just need to be well positioned at high demand times. I have had technical issues in the past with this feature, perhaps they are fixed.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

For it to work properly you need to position yourself on the main routes and point in the direction you wish to go. I am generally north of the "target" area and it works fine. You only get 3 per day and I will only take the ride if it is 100% or more. It works fine when you understand how the route works. Do not turn it on until you are sitting still and in the direction you are going. If I move I reset it.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Twice since thy launched this feature. But i do get ride request from 20 to 30 mnts away all the time lmao.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I get those line dancers looking to dance from 38 minutes away. I look at the rider App and see a whole mess of drivers that have passed on a line request. The best is the line from the airport that went through the queue with 160+ drivers and it reeaches me 15 miles away..


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

The DF feature is a key tool for drivers in NJ who do not want to drive into NYC where they cannot pick up a return passenger. The Uber DF works well and allows drivers to avoid accepting rides that are money losers and time wasters. Unfortunately, the Lyft DF feature does not work in NJ or NYC (as far as any of our drivers can attest). Virtually all of our drivers use the Uber DF feature every day or night that they drive as a key tool to manage their time and to avoid accepting rides that are taking them far from home or are on unprofitable routes. Thank you to everyone for your responses. Happy to hear any more commentary on DF for Lyft versus Uber.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Works here in Atlanta in a strange way. Sometimes it takes you Left/Right of the destination instead of toward your destination, sometimes times out on these side trips, and it's only gone backwards a few times since I've used it...


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I only use L & U in destination mode as I have a full time and do another 1099 gig on the site... U & L are gas money for me now. Anyhow, In Laws are 50 miles away from where I live... driving back on Sunday night, it he me on a ride 4 miles from them and 8 miles from my house.... in other words, a 38 mile trip that paid my entire tank of gas. I was quite thrilled... in my experience in Detroit area though, it's more miss than hit... I'm starting to find Lyft actually more popular in certain neighborhoods of the city than others and those are the ones I have been getting quite a few hits in lately.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Adding to my observations, got two more destnation filter runs today, they were my only two runs. Lyft sends text saying they are deactivating filter for remainder of today because I hit my three run max (but I only had two runs for the entire day).

Support responds in broken English with a misunderstanding of my question. Lyft support, which was good a year ago, has hit a new low.

So technical issues still abound.... (It actually looks like a programmer set limit to two a day, but forgot to tell documentation or did it by accident.)


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Never works


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

All the time


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> A few of the drivers in our community in NNJ and NYC agreed to participate in a Lyft Driver Council. We collectively can see that Lyft has a lot of challenges to attract and retain experienced quality drivers. We polled about 35 of our drivers and a bunch of others that we know about whether any of them had ever used the Lyft Destination Filter successfully. In two years of driving none of us could ever say that we got a ride request while using the Lyft DF. I think we know the answer to this question but does any driver anywhere in the USA have a success story to share about using the Lyft DF ?


nothing ever.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

weird DF stuff tonight

ended up where I didn't want to be - DF works for short trips

later, wanted to head home, DF again and it sends me back to pick up, just as I try to turn around it switches the ride around, sends me towards home, get the pax and he not only has a girls name but also heads in the opposite direction WTF
my guess, bad rating, took him home, no problem, we had a good laugh as I asked him if he had a sex change

so sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't

just didn't want to waste gas deadmiling, so there you have it


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

It was working fine for us in San Francisco but seems to have died in the last months  we can't figure out where the problem is 

Some people are saying it works on the old app and other divers have no issues with it at all, so frustrated lol


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Lyft destination filter worked one time for me and didn't take me where I wanted to go. I've never gotten any more rides with it even though I use it when leaving Milwaukee to go home every night.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The DF feature is a key tool for drivers in NJ who do not want to drive into NYC where they cannot pick up a return passenger.


My last Lyft filter pickup was at ewr.
Filter was set for Camden, NJ (I did not want to go to Camden but I am sick and tired of NYC trips from ewr when it is crawling with TLC's)
Pax gets in the car. Destination Yonkers.
Absolute fail of the filter.

Another instance, I was in North Brunswick.
Filter set for Mahwah.
pax gets in, destination Ewing.
Absolute fail.

The lyft filter rarely provides a ride.
And when it does, it sends me in the wrong direction.

It almost seems to provide rides to the opposite compass point when, on a rare occasion, you get a pax.

"A few of the drivers in our community in NNJ and NYC agreed to participate in a Lyft Driver Council. We collectively can see that Lyft has a lot of challenges to attract and retain experienced quality drivers"
Your recommendation should be that lyft fire its programmers and hire competent replacements.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

DF works for me, although its not always able to match a ride from SF to OAK/BERK. Remember its possible that LYFT is just throttling and dividing up requests with there "driver waiting longest" algorithm. I have noticed it isnt give requests that are short, its always been all the way to my destination or 75% of the way. I know the UBER one is looser on the parameters, i get mostly short rides along the way, so naturally i get closer to the bay bridge to avoid short ones. i have not been able to use all 3 allowed in a day successfully.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I got five pings with destination filter on in los Angeles last night. The only problem is it routes me by freeway and freeways, are not ideal for pick ups so I will try to find streets going parallel to freeway.


----------



## Rubio (Mar 16, 2017)

Not once.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Anyone ever get a ride with Lyft Destination Filter? (title of topic)

*A:* Yes.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We polled about 35 of our drivers and a bunch of others that we know about whether any of them had ever used the Lyft Destination Filter successfully.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

It would be nice if they would get ride of the 15 minute timer on it.

Also, be warned that when using it, if you happen to have a network issue during the 15 minute expire, you will get a sms/txt message saying you have been logged out (which is normal), however there is a very good chance your app will still tell you that you are online and will not update to the offline status.

So if 15min go by and your still online, go offline and back online again or you won't receive any ride requests.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Works for me in Los Angeles.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DidIDoThat said:


> It would be nice if they would get ride of the 15 minute timer on it.
> 
> Also, be warned that when using it, if you happen to have a network issue during the 15 minute expire, you will get a sms/txt message saying you have been logged out (which is normal), however there is a very good chance your app will still tell you that you are online and will not update to the offline status.
> 
> So if 15min go by and your still online, go offline and back online again or you won't receive any ride requests.


Not quite.

Touching app every 9 minutes or more often can keep DFs alive for eternity...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> A few of the drivers in our community in NNJ and NYC agreed to participate in a Lyft Driver Council. We collectively can see that Lyft has a lot of challenges to attract and retain experienced quality drivers. We polled about 35 of our drivers and a bunch of others that we know about whether any of them had ever used the Lyft Destination Filter successfully. In two years of driving none of us could ever say that we got a ride request while using the Lyft DF. I think we know the answer to this question but does any driver anywhere in the USA have a success story to share about using the Lyft DF ?


DF used to be great about matching me with long requests, but eventually it turned in to, "Go 3 miles to pick this person up, take them a mile -- since no one else will pick them up, and have a great day," so I stopped using it, as these episodes were eventually causing me to be late to my final destination.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> DF used to be great about matching me with long requests, but eventually it turned in to, "Go 3 miles to pick this person up, take them a mile -- since no one else will pick them up, and have a great day," so I stopped using it, as these episodes were eventually causing me to be late to my final destination.


DF *does* get "bailout" pings masquerading as DF hits....

I either cancel or 1* and write a raging complaint about me being on destination filter, regardless of how pax was


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been testing the DF in Seattle. Our airport, SEA, is south of the city. I have learned that when you set the DF for your destination it will "use/burn" the DF and there are only three in a 24 hour period resetting at midnight (3/Lyft 2/Uber). I have learned that if you set that pin further south you never "use/burn" the filter. I used it successfully yesterday only one dud (in city) in the bunch. I never got to my "destination" and continued to use it. No burns yesterday. 

Keep in mind it does a 3 mile swath off the route. and it will pull you "in the direction" of your destination. In Seattle, that will cover most of the city on either side of the main north south routes. 

Get creative pointing your boat and over shoot just a bit and it will help with the DF and having it available all day as opposed to three runs. Become familiar with the airport and when it is busy. 

There are several things you can do to know when things will start popping going to the airport. Examine demographics of your city and the demographics of the PAX riding those planes. There are ways to work those to factors with high probability of hooking airport rides to the airport. In my market airport runs are nice and net a driver good income and tips if you are helping the pax with bags. 

Good luck out there!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

ywsterday i tried using DF at airport queue here in Boston. Im kind tired about short rides here, for me around 80% are to close places from airport and result in 14-18 dollars... Got to the queue with 80 ppl in front of me so when i got close to 15, i used DF. Put on a place far away, passing trough alot of places and you know what happened? After 1 hour in queue, when i was 1th in line behind the DF, i got timmed out for not finding any costumer and i notice that when it timmed out i was still on 1th so i put it back on another DF, and toke me 30 more minutes to not find someone AGAIN, so i said fuc that i will leave it and keep on line as normal, but, as soon as i clicked to get on again from the second failure DF i was put in last of queue, now 85 in front of me, resulting in 3h20min wait to get a cambridge ride that gave me 12 dollars.
I know thats stupid but it was a test for me, a way to learn this stupid feature.
Not worth at all, specially at aiport queue because it disconnect you after failure atempt and when you go off line you lose your spot.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

In the queue it will be a problem. You get one whack and that is it. Focus the other way. DF PAST THE airport by a 1 mile. Ethnically know your city...look at departures for international flights and ask yourself this question. Proportionally speaking, who rides on airlines going to Asia or India? Where does that population live? 

They need to be to the airport 3 hours early. Flight leaves at 12. Those riders in those neighborhoods are going to be looking for rides when? 

Put yourself in the neighborhood on or close to the arterial, filtered a mile past the airport. Voila! You are now airport express. Drill down into business travelers. Tech sector, ask your business traveler when there company has the meetings requiring travel. They will tell you . On that day, hang around the work place. 

Where do people from a particular work place live? What is there schedule? What are the paydays for employers at the companies in your market. This is important info. Increase your earnings. 

You're welcome


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you my friend i will def start doing that, was a great idea


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

It's been pretty convenient more than a few times taking me home up north or taking me into the city. Just isn't consistent enough. I would like for Lyft to implement a radius filter that allows us to filter rides in a general direction if we choose...Like North, Northeast, South, East etc.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

After more than ~50 attempts using the Lyft DF, I got a ride 1 time (I almost fainted!).


----------

